# Celeron 2.2Ghz Vs. Pentium 4 1.8Ghz



## SubDude199 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have an older computer sitting arround that has a celeron 2.2 in it..its slow.. but i recently stumbled apon an P4 1.8ghz for like $10 so i picked it up.. i know celeron is not to great. and P4 is alot more respected. but with the diffrence in Ghz would it be worth it swapin and running the P4?.. 

Speed?
Reliablity?

Thanks


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2006)

No the Pentium 4 would still be the best overall performer.


----------



## wicked859 (Oct 13, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] is right, the p4 is much better than the celeron, and you should probably notice a small difference.


----------



## jp198780 (Oct 13, 2006)

really? damn, i would've said the Celeron because of the higher GHZ, i dont know about processors, soo mayb someone could help me here, what is the difference with a Pentium, and Celeron? 

and what would my 2.8 be equal 2 in a AMD processor?


----------



## jljhlhl (Oct 13, 2006)

GHz doesnt mean much. AMD and Intel are very different, and a 1.83GHz C2D would outperform a 3GHz P4 easily. The clock speeds dont mean much anymore. You have to look at Cache, Bus, etc.

The differences between Pentiums and Celerons are the Bus and Cache I believe.

What type of processor is your 2.8GHz?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2006)

jp198780 said:


> really? damn, i would've said the Celeron because of the higher GHZ, i dont know about processors, soo mayb someone could help me here, what is the difference with a Pentium, and Celeron?
> 
> and what would my 2.8 be equal 2 in a AMD processor?



The Celerons are basically stripped down versions of the Pentium.  The biggest difference is the amount of cache they both have.

It depends which AMD processor your talking about, and what game/app you want to use to compare it.


----------



## jp198780 (Oct 13, 2006)

no specific AMD processor, just seeing what my processor would be equal 2..

my cpu is a Northwood, 128KB..

if i had a 2.8GHZ with 512KB cache, would i deffinately see a speed increase?

and i really dont see a speed increase with the new cpu in..


----------



## Jet (Oct 13, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];459783 said:
			
		

> No the Pentium 4 would still be the best overall performer.



Really? I would have guessed that they would be about the same, depending what tasks you are using (ones that use more cache and others that don't use as much). I guess now most all processors can utilize at least 512KB of cache, while 4MB might be a little overkill for now.


----------



## SubDude199 (Oct 13, 2006)

sweet.. thanks for the advise.. I will swap them and keep the celeron for backup.. if theres a decent chance i will see an improvement and a ok chance of them being the same, and a tiny chance of it being slower I will do it.. thats seems to be what we have here.. thanks

I got confused with the intel to and speed thing.. if you get a 3200+ is that supposto be like an intel 3.2?.. or is it not related at all.. Im an and fan myself (impressed with the core 2 duo tho!)


----------



## pokemon87654 (Oct 13, 2006)

they arn't related at all


----------



## jljhlhl (Oct 14, 2006)

They were supposed to be related, and its fairly similar as my Athlon 3300+ @ 2.41GHz outperforms my dad's 2.93GHz P4, but its not exactly that my 3300+ would be 3.3GHz. Especially now that there are C2D's out.


----------



## SubDude199 (Oct 14, 2006)

hm. ok.. well my 3200+ is quite a bit faster that my intel 2.8.. whats the conversion?










I tried the processor swap tonight.. the damn computer would not display ANYTHING with that processor in there.. turned on, fans and lights.. for 2 seconds then it would turn off.. it is a dell laptop.. im not sure if the processor is from a laptop or desktop.. but i noticed the celeron was a mobile celeron .. does it matter?.. can a desktop processor work in a laptop?.. other than that the processor must be smoked?


----------

